# Orange Crush



## Wolfdog (Dec 17, 2010)

this  may have been brought up before if so i missed it. my two brown orange crush bottles one says "soda " and the other says
 " company bottle " what's the difference ? the one that says soda is older than the company one.

 thanks


----------



## Wolfdog (Dec 17, 2010)

the company bottle


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 17, 2010)

Wolfboy you can post acl bottles here from now till hell freezes over and no one will even talk to ya.......this section is for real bottle collectors, one of which I'm not.

 ...........but I'll tell ya. There's about a dozen or so variations of OC like this, all slightly different. Only difference is the lable.

  Here's 3 from S.C.


----------



## Wolfdog (Dec 17, 2010)

what is a real bottle collector ?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2010)

Or better yet, what do a "real bottle collector" collect?  

 My baby daughter, by no means a bottle collector, likes hers with original contents:  






 I "collected" this one from her, before she could ad the contents to her "collection."  From the swingin sixties:






 Dusty as could be, original seal, contents evaporated about an eighth in volume.


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 18, 2010)

it's all got to do with what forums you subscribe too i sub. to a lot just to read all the interesting posts.,.[:-]


----------



## suzanne (Dec 18, 2010)

A "real bottle collecter" is one who loves bottles of the 1800's preferably, often to the point where they become a candidate for one of those hoarding shows on Discovery where you might want to step back quickly if you open the front door.  Some collecters only aquire high end bottles.  Those guys - they are just a real pain in the ass, getting on here with their pictures and showing off to those of us who have families to support and cannot indulge ourselves.  Some collecters are simply fascinated by the quaintness of labeled pop bottles.


----------



## Wolfdog (Dec 18, 2010)

to each their own i guess. i find those bottles from the 1800's dull and boring. im quite happy with a 5 dollar soda bottle or a local hutch bottle.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Wolfdog
> 
> to each their own i guess. i find those bottles from the 1800's dull and boring. im quite happy with a 5 dollar soda bottle or a local hutch bottle.


 
  I'm w/ ya on that.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 18, 2010)

Real bottle collectors? Hmmm I collect vessels which are commonly known as bottles, doesn't that make me a real bottle collector? Does it really matter if you happen to collect acls as opposed to two hundred year old historical flasks? They are all bottles last time I looked. That's like saying job blow and his wheat penny collection is any less a real collector than the joker who's forking over thousands for a colonial dollar collection. The idea that there is some kind of class system when it comes to collecting what you enjoy it just illogical and borderline stupid. Historic flasks usually held whiskey, aside from drinking it I have no interest in whiskey (actually I prefer vodka) so collecting those just don't resonate with me. I do; however, have a deep seated love for soda, thus it's what I collect. Some of these acls are starting to hit historical flask prices so if how much you have to spend makes you a "real collector" then we are on our way. LOL!

 As for the question which started this thread. I would have to say that Company bottles were more of a generic bottle as many of the ones I have come across usually don't have town names on them.


----------



## Lodzaglass (Dec 18, 2010)

Bottolergist = a person who has the knowledge of old bottles

 Bottology = The gathering in of old bottles

 Bottologist = a collector and hoarder of old bottles

 Just a few definitions to keep the discussion going[]

 Personally I collect bottles.  They dont have to be very old.  I simply collect bottles.  If I like them I will wish to acquire them.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 18, 2010)

.


----------



## woody (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll move this thread to the correct category.[]


----------



## suzanne (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't forget
 bottle-lishus - bottle is very attractive and desirable
 bottlemania - compulsion to dig up outhouses
 bottlegate - bottle forum conspiracy
 bottle-o-meter - breathylizer
 bottlequest - role playing video game
 bottle-ectomy - surgical removal of bottle from posterior


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 19, 2010)

> Historic flasks usually held whiskey, aside from drinking it I have no interest in whiskey (actually I prefer vodka) so collecting those just don't resonate with me. I


 I'm not a fan of the hard stuff or soda. I like Moxie, Dr Pepper, Ginger beer and the mediciney carbonated beverages. I wish they'd make a less sugar version of those so they'd be more mediciney.
 They don't so the only way I can stand either the hard stuff or the sticky sweet is to put them together. 
 See, it's good to collect both.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been deemed by some as "The King Of Off-Topic Discussions," so I guess I fit right in here. So with that said I will add my 2-cents worth to this, which is ...

 If the Mountain Dew party jug below isn't "VALUABLE" at a consistant selling price of $2000.00+, then I don't know what is!  No insult intended here. Just a measure of support for acl collectors like myself and numerous others.

 Respectfully,

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## Willow (Dec 19, 2010)

I personally like sodas......embossed, paper labels, ACL's. I will collect older bottles on occasion especially if it has some local (to me) history that I can identify with. I don't turn my nose up at anyone who collects different than myself.  Those big high dollar pre-1900 bottles don't impress me much but if they make a collector happy that's good. I don't understand why some people have to make statements like: "real bottle collectors only collect.....blah blah blah"    Get a life already!  Real MEN don't say things like that!


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I have been deemed by some as "The King Of Off-Topic Discussions," so I guess I fit right in here. So with that said I will add my 2-cents worth to this, which is ...
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah but this one illustrates the point perfectly and actually adds another layer to the discussion, that being No Deposit No Returns, which are almost universally spat upon by "real bottle collectors" as nothing but garbage. This is a good example of a useful off topic diversion.[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Willow
> 
> I personally like sodas......embossed, paper labels, ACL's. I will collect older bottles on occasion especially if it has some local (to me) history that I can identify with. I don't turn my nose up at anyone who collects different than myself. Those big high dollar pre-1900 bottles don't impress me much but if they make a collector happy that's good. I don't understand why some people have to make statements like: "real bottle collectors only collect.....blah blah blah" Get a life already! Real MEN don't say things like that!


 
  Who the hell are you to wanna bite my azz on your EIGHTH post?

  "Real MEN don't say things like that"...........what kind of punk thing is that to say?


----------



## suzanne (Dec 20, 2010)

Willow:  Oshaboyse meant that wofboy put the post in the wrong section.  The section that the bottle forum elite consider their domain.  He was just trying to say, "if you post a picture of your humble pop bottle there, those guys will ignore you and not answer your question.  They won't even waste a yawn.  Osha-boyse was just trying to be funny.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 20, 2010)

For the record, I collect both real bottles and pop bottles.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: suzanne
> 
> Willow:  Oshaboyse meant that wofboy put the post in the wrong section.  The section that the bottle forum elite consider their domain.  He was just trying to say, "if you post a picture of your humble pop bottle there, those guys will ignore you and not answer your question.  They won't even waste a yawn.  Osha-boyse was just trying to be funny.


 
  suzanne gets it..........

  You still work in them "Coal burners"? Proud to say I haven't been in a boiler or worked a "red floor" in ten years. Scaffold building is a thing of my past.......thank goodness.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 20, 2010)

As far as that record goes, there's only one kinda bottle for me..................wonder what kind that would be


----------



## Dean (Dec 20, 2010)

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: suzanne
> 
> ...


 

 Hello All,
 I have posted all over the place, but one reason that I have cut down on the posts is because of all the in-fighting and quarelling.  Where should I post my whiskey, bitters & spirits or my medicine and druggist?  They're not posions, sodas, jars, pot lids or MARBLES.   I'm a Marvel and may have lost some marbles, but just what kind of bottle is marble?  The last time I looked this was ABN and I think that was ANTIQUE-Bottles Net.  It may be time for a few more topic areas.  By the way I have bottles of all types from the lowly NDNR to the high end of several catagories.  I just like BOTTLES; and I even have a few that were used with milk!!!
 So to end this just have a

 MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy New Year,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> Who the hell are you to wanna bite my azz on your EIGHTH post?
> 
> "Real MEN don't say things like that"...........what kind of punk thing is that to say?


 
 I think Willow may have just been speaking generally, perhaps from experience rather than in reference to your rather straightforward and unambiguous jesting.

 In regards to "real collectors" of bottles versus "false collectors", it is simply a matter if enjoying the quest for, research about, and ownership of bottles, jars, and other containers. Any further definition would surely exclude some serious collectors. A dealer who knows about bottles and has some in stock to later sell is not a real collector, though they may be an accomplished accumulator. Age of the bottles may be important to many, but just as serious coin collectors put together sets of modern, newly minted coinage, so too can bottle collectors invest their energies into recent material. For example, that Miller Vortex Bottle may be modern, but the novelty of the design makes it a nice object of study for bottle collectors who don't limit themselves to items of a certain age. If you collect, research, and enjoy utilitarian glass containers, they can be from the 1st century or the 21st century and you are a real collector regardless.

 Some people say that you need a focus to be a real collector (pre-1906 patent meds, Philly pontils, Pile ointments, etc), but that is probably only true for the people making such comments. Even though some collections may be poorly defined and impossibly ambitious, it does not mean that they are the work of thoughtless compulsive hoarders; just the work of different personality types expressing the same basic drive as those who have a more narrow focus.

 I don't particularly enjoy ACL bottles unless they have noteworthy designs or slogans (like WW2 milks or themed sodas) but I have mountains of respect for people who do collect and research them. I am a product of the throw-away generation of video-gamers and was never exposed to cool ACL deposit bottles, so they don't elicit the feelings of nostalgia that others may experience quite acutely, feelings which may have led to such a deep interest and informational expertise. I like Pharmacy bottles, patent meds, blown bottles with labels, and blown sodas. Why? Because I found a mint, unlisted Druggist on the surface of the ground when I was 10, had bought inexpensive and intriguing patent meds at sales, had been exposed to attic mint labeled bottles my dad found in the attic of his 1906 house stashed by the original builders, and had been given blown sodas by kind older collectors who knew they were helping to develop my hobby. My early grade-school exposure primed me for these bottle interests, and I carry them with me to this day. All of you have reasons to collect as varied as your unique personalities and formative experiences, but at the core we all share the same kind of love, regardless of how we may express it materially.


----------



## Wolfdog (Dec 20, 2010)

the funny thing is when i first posted my orange crush question i put it in the " general chat about bottles " section. it states
 " chat about bottles and only bottles "  maybe it should state " chat about bottles and only bottles EXCEPT for soda bottles "
 i figure a general section should be for ALL types of bottles not just high end overpriced , overpaid  bottles


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 20, 2010)

I am sure that the decision to move your topic was based entirely on positive motives. The section where your topic was moved is a favorite haunt of the collectors who would most likely know the answers to your queries, and since you were seeking information instead of presenting a significant body of researched knowledge I'd say the move was no worse an idea than leaving it where it was. The moderators here are helpful and patient people so don't construe what they do as a personal and negative attack. They are far more reasonable than the mods at other forums, that is for sure.

 Don't let it ruin your day, it is not a big deal. Your OCs are nice bottles regardless and in far better shape than the similar ones I've dug from my area. High-end bottles draw the most attention, certainly, but the position of your OCs along the spectrum of general desirability probably did not factor into the movement.


----------



## Wolfdog (Dec 20, 2010)

it doesn't bother me that my post was moved. what bothers me is  it seems to me from reading posts that some members here think they are too good to answer a simple question. i guess when i become " a real bottle collector " i will know what section to post my questions in.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce


 
 "Real MEN don't say things like that"...........what kind of punk thing is that to say?
 [/quote]

 Actually guys...and girls,Real men drive trucks,collect JARS,and love hockey,their family ,and Jesus[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> As for the question which started this thread. I would have to say that Company bottles were more of a generic bottle as many of the ones I have come across usually don't have town names on them.


 
 Actually I tried to answer the question.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

Wolfdog ~

   I'd say you are in the right section now. After all isn't "Orange Crush" a soda pop?  Sure it is!  []

 And in an attempt to help get this back-on-track, I have a small request to ask. Which is ... from the time this reply appears please allow me about ten minutes to post a sequence of three Orange Crush related pages. I have spent the past couple of hours researching and working on it, and hope that all will honor my simple request.

 Thanks a million!

 SPBOB

 I am by no means an Orange Crush expert, but I did stumble across a couple of things that may be of interest here.  First is this 1943 magazine ad that shows "Co. Pat'd Bottle" on the label. Which is different than what has been posted thus far. The latest reference to an "embossed only" bottle I could find was dated 1935. And then there was a gap (1936 thru 1942) until the acl ad shows up in 1943. So I am not entirely sure when the first acl came out, but likely sometime during the "gap." 

 But my main point here is the wording "Co. Pat'd Bottle" which is seen below. The following two pages should better illustrate the chronological order I am attempting to establish, so please stand by for the requested ten minutes ... starting now !!!  (4M Pacific / 7M Eastern).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

And here we have a 1944 ad (and numerous others I don't intend to post between 1944 and 1947) that all show the same wording "Company Bottle." And then it appears to have changed to something else sometime after 1947. (Please stand by).  Thanks ...  SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's the last ad I could find with the wording "Company Bottle" which is dated 1947 as I previously mentioned. But if and what it changed to in 1948, I'm not sure and am still researching that. Perhaps a "real" expert will come along and help us out on that.  I just hope my efforts here will help in some small measure to connect the dots and put this thread back on track.

 Thanks again for everyone's time and consideration. And my apologies for contributing to the off-topic discussion. Perhaps this will make up for it.

 Sincerely,

 SODAPOPBOB

 P.S.  Thus far I have found no ads that show the solo word "Soda" in it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

Please remember that I am no expert, and merely attempting to connect some dots and fill some gaps.

      And to help organize my contribution in a simplified format, I came up with the following ...

                                 (Based strictly on confirmed/dated magazine ads).

 1.  Paper Label (non deco) clear glass bottles ..... 19?? thru 1920  (See photo below).
 2.  Embossed deco style (clear glass) bottles ...... 1921 thru 1935 (I have never seen an "embossed
      only" amber bottle).
 3.  Gap ..........................................  1936 thru 1942  (Unable to locate any ads).
 4.  Amber / Painted Label (acl) .......   1943 thru 1947.
 5.  Gap ..........................................   1948 thru 1958. (But logically acls).
 6.  First "new" acl design. Clear glass, "taller slim style" with "V" mid-section ...  1959

 This concludes my 2-cents worth of research on the subject. Hopefully others will help fill in the gaps.

                 Thanks again ... "Ho-ho-ho" ... and please remember ... "Tis The Season"

                                                                     []   

                                                                 SPBOB

                     Below is the earliest magazine ad I could find, and is dated September 1920


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 20, 2010)

See how this does it for ya.   You can call him [ Mr. Rosman ] and he'll talk w/ ya.

http://www.angelfire.com/yt/soda/Rosman-OC-amber.html


----------



## madman (Dec 20, 2010)

my two cents


----------



## madman (Dec 20, 2010)

one more


----------



## Willow (Dec 20, 2010)

With 2909 posts you should know that if I was calling you out specifically I would quote you like you did me.
 I personally do not care about your post count or what you have collected. 
 So why are you punking me with this abrasive and tough talk? 
 If you feel the need to stick your chest out and "flog the new guy because he challenged my manhood" "He only has 8 posts!"
 "How dare him speak to me!"  Really ....you have some serious inadequacy issues and let's not discuss them here.
 I was not going after you specifically, I'm sure you are a nice man now go stroke your ego somewhere else.
 If you want to repy to this you have my permission to pm me. I'm sure nobody wants to see any more about this.
 Over and out.





> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok that's enough of that from both of ya. Osiaboyce obviously misunderstood your meaning and took it personally. Which was his mistake, if your intent was more general and not directed at him personally. Let's get back on target shall we?


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree absolutely! It's done...wish it had not happened. I'll word my posts very carefully from now on! I was not attacking anyone specifically. 



> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Ok that's enough of that from both of ya. Osiaboyce obviously misunderstood your meaning and took it personally. Which was his mistake, if your intent was more general and not directed at him personally. Let's get back on target shall we?


----------



## Wangan (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wolfdog
> 
> it doesn't bother me that my post was moved. what bothers me is  it seems to me from reading posts that some members here think they are too good to answer a simple question. i guess when i become " a real bottle collector " i will know what section to post my questions in.


 

 Joe,dont worry about it.There isnt one person on here that didnt start from scratch,even though some would have others think they were born knowing everything about bottles from day one.[sm=rolleyes.gif] Whether their bottles are better than yours or they know more about the subject doesnt mean anything except in their minds.Remember,there is never a day that someone cant learn something new,in this WAY(of life),there is NO MASTER,only a better STUDENT.

 SO,"dont let them rent any space in your head",let it roll off, like "water off a ducks back" and "take it with a grain of salt".Sometimes its just a misunderstanding,other times its an ego issue,either way its just words.You know, sticks and stones may break your bones,but high falutin,caviar eatin,money burnin,know it alls that look down their nose at ya are "a dime a dozen".[] Also dont forget that for every one that thinks they are so smart, there are many more that ARE and are willing to help you out.

 I for one didnt know the answer.You have some nice bottles there. Someday I will replace my badly chipped and missing ACL amber Orange Crush with a good example.I have always liked their style or form.Even though I am not a soda collector per se,I enjoy all manner of glass and anything antique.There are very few times that a question goes unanswered in this most excellent of forums so have patience.A "real" person will be along sooner or later to give some friendly advise.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolfdog ~

 If you haven't already visited this website, check it out. I'm sure it will answer at least a couple of your questions. It has a lot of photos of amber Orange Crush bottles, plus a ton of "detailed" information.

 I hope it helps.

 SPBOB

 Safe Link :   http://www.angelfire.com/yt/soda/Rosman-OC-amber.html


----------



## Wangan (Dec 21, 2010)

See? There ya go! Sometimes even I know what I am talking about![]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolfdog ~

 Regarding the website I just posted, the guy has a perculiar way of  formating and wording some of his text. For example ... 

 {Copy/Pasted From Website}

However, there are two possibilities [Fig 17] for the wording below that  -

        1)  'Orange-Crush Bottle'  - no volume of contents (except the Canadian 10 oz.) + the trade mark 
        2)  'Orange-Crush Soda'  - ingredients (carbonated water, sugar, flavoring, citric acid, 0.1% benzoate soda) + the trade mark + volume of contents
     3) "Orange-Crush" very rare ACL with white writing, stating 'Patented Bottle'

   I have not figured out or been informed of any system to this difference in the content of the wording of the front ACL. There is no pattern in association with the Crushy symbol, the content volume, the bottle shape, etc.


 What he intended here was for the top sentence that ends with ... *below that -*  to continue with  *I have not *

                                                              It should read ...

*However, there are two possibilities for the wording below that I have not figured out or been informed of any system to the difference in the content of the wording of the front ACL.*

 In other words, here's a guy who seems to really know his stuff about Orange Crush, and yet he too is a little confused about some of the various label variations, and wordings.

 Bottom Line?

 Please don't feel like the Lone Ranger here, as you are not alone in you quest to make sense of this.

 SPBOB


----------



## splante (Dec 22, 2010)

July 1920 pat  orange crush bottle..heavy embossing


----------



## celerycola (Dec 22, 2010)

1920 bottle.


----------



## splante (Dec 22, 2010)

so thats the trick I should of filled my 20's bottle, believe crush was introduced in 1916 .


----------



## Dean (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello,
 I've seen the ambers and 1920 6 oz. but do any of you Orange Crush collectors know anything about the 7 oz. like the one below from Morrilton, Arkansas?

 Thanks,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dean
> 
> Hello,
> I've seen the ambers and 1920 6 oz. but do any of you Orange Crush collectors know anything about the 7 oz. like the one below from Morrilton, Arkansas?


 
 That one is a soda water bottle not an Orange Crush bottle. This would have been ordered by that particular Orange Crush Bottling Company for their other flavors. The point of the krinkle bottles was to standardize the Orange Crush package, and the parent company would have frowned on the use of other designs for their drink. This same deco bottle design was used in Kingsport, Tenn. by the Cheer-Up/Doughboy bottling company.


----------



## celerycola (Dec 22, 2010)

Tennessee native Neil Callen Ward was a 1905 Honors graduate in Chemistry from Harvard University. His first successful soft drink was developed in 1906 while a partner in Shannon, Ward, and Company of Greenfield, TN. That drink was Celery-Ade. He resigned as manager of Celery-Ade and moved to California in 1910 accepting a position as chemist and later superintendent of the Los Angeles Ice & Cold Storage Company. It was there he developed Orange Crush. 

 Before Ward's Orange rush was Ward's Celery-Ade.


----------



## garrett1987 (Dec 24, 2010)

I find it rather amusing how these "real bottle collectors" always like to put down the most popular and hands down more collectible bottles..acl sodas. It is what it is. Some people have more time and money to spend on older and more valuable bottles, and some don't thats fine maybe someday we will too but don't laugh at me when I tell you I collect acls. It is what I like to do.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 2.  Embossed deco style (clear glass) bottles ...... 1921 thru 1935 (I have never seen an "embossed
> only" amber bottle).


 

 Yesterday while at an antique mall I saw an "embossed only" dark amber orange crush and remembered this statement of yours. I had never seen one before myself, but since they were asking something like 25 dollars I let it be. If you aren't an expert, then I am a naive newborn as far as this goes.

 So, would an embossed-only amber OC be worth picking up, or is it probably commonplace?


 On a different note, the clear embossed 24 ounce OCs are pretty awesome bottles. Got one from Peoria for my collection last year. Probably not many of those things floating around.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 24, 2010)

Plumbata ~

 Thanks for drawing that to my attention. I should have been more specific. That's one of the problems with text messages ... it's not always easy to convey one's exact meaning. I just meant that I had never "seen one personally." The photo below is from the website I posted, and shows a close up of the labels to the amber "all embossed" (non-acl) bottles.  As for rarity, I can't say, other than if collectors here don't have many of them then I would say they are at least hard to find.

 Thanks,

 And  ... "Merry Christmas"  ...  to all.

 SPBOB


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm sorry. I'm off topic - But does anyone have REM running through their head when they read this title?


----------



## bottleopop (Dec 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> So, would an embossed-only amber OC be worth picking up, or is it probably commonplace?


  Yes.  They are not commonplace.  $25 is an OK price (if you're a collector, not a reseller) especially if there is almost no wear.  Heavy wear looks particularly irritating on dark amber bottles.  There are 2 kinds of embossed-only amber OC bottles.  I have been in many antique stores and never saw either one for sale, so I got them on internet auction.

 Speaking of orange crush bottles, does anyone here in the forum know what the four blank areas on the (probably western) Orange Crush Co. bottle is for?  Perhaps space for some kind of paper mini-labels or something?  The 4 blank areas are about 1" square each and are on the sides of the bottles.  The rest looks like the regular ribbed orange crush type of bottle.


----------



## #1twin (Dec 26, 2010)

Wolfdog,  I clicked on the Soda Section of Paper Labels & ACL'S, to find a STARTING MEMBER being chastised for posting a question about a ACL. Then this unfotunate sole is told this section of the Forum is for "real bottle collectors".  WHAT???????? Can you people be any ruder to a starting member asking a question IN THE RIGHT SECTION OF THE FORUM. Exactly where should he move this question too????? Like another member mentioned, I don't say much on this site any more because of all the arguing and quarreling. Who is to say what or who a "REAL BOTTLE COLLECTOR" is?? I collect everything from Marbles-Jars-1800's bottles. And I am not into it just to make a dollar. To each his own, either way, whether you do it for an income or stacked them up to the roof. This is America remember??? Freedom to choose as we see fit? Like the old saying goes "if you don't have something nice to say, just don't say anything". On my behalf of this Forum I apologize for the crap you have been dealt here sir!!!  Marvin Gill


----------



## Wolfdog (Dec 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  #1twin
> 
> Wolfdog,  I clicked on the Soda Section of Paper Labels & ACL'S, to find a STARTING MEMBER being chastised for posting a question about a ACL. Then this unfotunate sole is told this section of the Forum is for "real bottle collectors".  WHAT???????? Can you people be any ruder to a starting member asking a question IN THE RIGHT SECTION OF THE FORUM. Exactly where should he move this question too????? Like another member mentioned, I don't say much on this site any more because of all the arguing and quarreling. Who is to say what or who a "REAL BOTTLE COLLECTOR" is?? I collect everything from Marbles-Jars-1800's bottles. And I am not into it just to make a dollar. To each his own, either way, whether you do it for an income or stacked them up to the roof. This is America remember??? Freedom to choose as we see fit? Like the old saying goes "if you don't have something nice to say, just don't say anything". On my behalf of this Forum I apologize for the crap you have been dealt here sir!!!  Marvin Gill


 
 Thanks Marvin. I thought i posted in the right section but no big deal that it got moved. i was trying to find info about the difference
 of the bottles which i have because of this fourm. Next time i will post my soda bottle questions here in this section.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: #1twin
> 
> Wolfdog,  I clicked on the Soda Section of Paper Labels & ACL'S, to find a STARTING MEMBER being chastised for posting a question about a ACL. Then this unfotunate sole is told this section of the Forum is for "real bottle collectors".  WHAT???????? Can you people be any ruder to a starting member asking a question IN THE RIGHT SECTION OF THE FORUM. Exactly where should he move this question too????? Like another member mentioned, I don't say much on this site any more because of all the arguing and quarreling. Who is to say what or who a "REAL BOTTLE COLLECTOR" is?? I collect everything from Marbles-Jars-1800's bottles. And I am not into it just to make a dollar. To each his own, either way, whether you do it for an income or stacked them up to the roof. This is America remember??? Freedom to choose as we see fit? Like the old saying goes "if you don't have something nice to say, just don't say anything". On my behalf of this Forum I apologize for the crap you have been dealt here sir!!!  Marvin Gill


 
  I bet parody and satire really gets your panties in a wad........then again I see reading comprehension is not your forte so I doubt you would understand those either.


----------



## #1twin (Jan 1, 2011)

There is a well known saying we all know, that applies to you. "there is one in every crowd"


----------

